

The nicest prison in the world - kghose
http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/24/world/europe/norway-prison-bastoy-nicest/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

======
rkudeshi
Fascinating story. But interesting that despite all the efforts of this
particular prison, its recidivism rate is 16% compared to Norway's national
average of 20%.

